# Welcome to 2Cool Racing Team!!



## PD2

*2Cool Racing Team* - _*For the RC community, by the RC enthusiast, to have fun and grow the RC hobby as well!*_



We are the 2Cool Racing Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks).



We are for the unity and unification of the RC community, not for the walls of division that separate us. We look for any and all opportunities to reach out to new and experienced, as well as young and old to promote the hobby we passionately care about.



Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, 2Cool Racing will be there! 



In addition, 2Cool Racing has been formed with the heart and passion of giving back to not only the RC community we embrace, but to the local community that allows us to have fun. That's why you will see 2Cool Racing committing itself to bringing the most exciting racing events all in the name of charity. Look for 2Cool Racing to put together off-road, on-road, and all scaled events in the Houston area that proceeds will benefit charitable organizations such as Shriner's Children's Hospital, Toys 4 Tots and many others! 



At 2Cool Racing, it's about what you give back, more than what you receive.



Look for us at your local tracks and racing venues and come by to meet the team and talk more about what we all can agree on - the fun and exciting world of RC!



On behalf of all of us at the 2Cool Racing Team, we remind you - Have fun and promote the hobby!!



2CRT


----------



## madf1man

Nice read guys.Keep us posted.Ya,ll are all welcome to the mini scale races anytime and I hope at some point to get out and try other forms of RC again someday but for now I ,m in the minizone.I,ll be slowing down on the personal mini scale events I hold and put more energy into the THRC series but will be holding a once a month non series race event on Sundays in the near future. I,ve been told sometimes less is better and I tend to agree on this one.That last Sunday we did was good so we,ll go again


----------



## Bigmax

*Come One Come All!!!*

Everyone is welcome. You guessed it! I'm on this TEAM!!!! 2CRT is here for wild times and tons of FUN!!! Party on DUDES!!!!:birthday2

Now lets PTL!!!!


----------



## Gary

*Very nice!*

Excellent job Paul! Id like to add a little bit to this if I may! As you, and several other guys know, this formation and announcment of the 2Cool racing team didnt happen overnight. We have been working our butts off for two solid weeks deciding what we want to do and how to go about it. Ill be the first to tell ya, it wasnt easy.
:headknock

This is different. Different from anything I've ever seen before. First of all, there is no president, vice president or any board members on this team. No membership roster, no numbers, nothing.

YOaw!  

Can that be done???

No structured organizational chart? No leaders? No membership roster?

We think it *CAN *be done and I'll tell yall how. Offer a product that people want. Have a mission statement and set goals. PD2 has posted our mission statement and I'd like to touch on our goals.

Number 1: I'ts all about "The Fun".
Number 2: Charity.
Number 3: Grow the hobby.
Sound simple? Thats because it is!

The main reason we spend our hard earned money on these little, expensive cars is to have fun.

Were also going to focus on charity. Mainly childrens charity's.

Stay tuned in, kick your shoes off and enjoy. :dance:

More news to follow.................


----------



## cjtamu

Nice job PD.


----------



## Gary

For the guys who havent seen this yet, its sort of a responsiblity chart. The names after the subject are the guys who will be handling that catagory. And I bet your wondering what Im talking about. 

Sorry, youll have to wait for details................


----------



## PD2

*POLL: Website and Forum here or some where else?*

2CRT,

Every member has the right to vote (just like in the good old US of A). So, with that, let's do a quick vote and see what all members would like to do. It's time to let the voices be heard!

The topic is basically this: do we leave the forum here on the awesome 2Cool Fishing site? Or do we venture out to create another web site and forum for 2Cool Racing Team?

Simple voting process - Choose one of the following and post it in a reply:
Stay on 2Cool Fishing web site and continue current format.

Venture out and acquire a URL and hosting facility to host our own web site and forum
Do both 1 and 2
I don't care. I just want to PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!
We appreciate your input and will give it one week for results to come in before tallying the votes.

From all of us at 2Cool Racing Team - Have fun and grow the hobby!!

2CRT


----------



## Gary

*Howdy!*



RH Customs said:


> This is just what I wanted, a R/C organization that is concerned with only having fun, not what has been the traditional racing that has been only ego driven " Hey look I have alot of money racing". Now as for a website, forum , and support for 2CRT I'm all for it. If possible I'd love to help out with doing the site and forum I have already done both. If you would like check out the this link http://www.lunatichobbies.com/ ( and have in mind this business in not in opereation anymore) this is one of the forums I have done. Hope 2CRT really takes off, and also lets add some off-road action in there.
> 
> Best of Luck 2CRT
> RH


You must be Ryan! Welcome aboard. Thats what were about. FUN! And if we can do some good in this world through running charity races and gaining exposure for the hobby, all the better. We plan to lead by example. As far as another website, Im all for it but I have mixed emotions. Its really hard to beat this site as far as exposure goes. Theres allmost 8000 members here and millions of hits a week. I assume that the main reason for another site would be so it looks like a RC site rather than a side forum of a fishing site. That could be done here. I havent talked to Mont about it. I hate to ask for more when he's given us this site for free. But I can check with him and see what it would cost I guess. I dunno how site designs works, but could it be done and then give the script to him?

Or, we could do both and have two sites I guess! Of course, I would have to have Moderator status on the new site.  Whatever yall wanna do is cool with me as long as it doesnt cost me anything. I have an RC habit. And fishing, and beer, chicks...............


----------



## Tol Thomas

RH Customs said:


> This is just what I wanted, a R/C organization that is concerned with only having fun, not what has been the traditional racing that has been only ego driven " Hey look I have alot of money racing". Now as for a website, forum , and support for 2CRT I'm all for it. If possible I'd love to help out with doing the site and forum I have already done both. If you would like check out the this link http://www.lunatichobbies.com/ ( and have in mind this business in not in opereation anymore) this is one of the forums I have done. Hope 2CRT really takes off, and also lets add some off-road action in there.
> 
> Best of Luck 2CRT
> RH


RH, we agree, I believe we will be doing the offroad race later in the year, we are looking to organizing two chaity events each year, one onroad and one offroad with them seperated and set as to not interfere with other races.

We welcoem anyone and everyone who is out to enjoy this hobby. Welcome and feel free to to give suggestions, point out things that might be wrong and anything else that you think would help. We are just a group of friends who enjoy racing and are looking to help racing grow in Houston.


----------



## Gary

*Exactamundo bro!*



Tol Thomas said:


> RH, we agree, I believe we will be doing the offroad race later in the year, we are looking to organizing two chaity events each year, one onroad and one offroad with them seperated and set as to not interfere with other races.
> 
> We welcoem anyone and everyone who is out to enjoy this hobby. Welcome and feel free to to give suggestions, point out things that might be wrong and anything else that you think would help. We are just a group of friends who enjoy racing and are looking to help racing grow in Houston.


This group is about putting the fun factor first. One of our main goals is to bring like minded folks together to strengthen this philsophy. We would like to invite all the guests that check in and read whats going on, to register and join in. Put your $0.02 in. Its free. We do ask though that everyone be nice. Were not into politics or bashing anyone.

Have fun!


----------



## cjtamu

I think a stand alone site would be nice as we progress. It's going to make it easier to post flyers, results, etc. for the chairty races and other get togethers. I know I have webspace we could use and I'm sure others do too. PD2 is a computer jockey. But I don't want to leave the 2cool forum either. Could always use the website for the things I mentioned and pics, etc. and stay here for discussions. RH welcome to the 2CRT site, the more the better.

P.S. I think it's important to state up front that 2CRT is not "anti" anything. We'll still attend THRC off-road, mini races, Invitationals, out of town races, anywhere we can go and have a good time. 2CRT is all about adding some variety to RC, primarily the Houston RC scene. When we have an event we're going to try to keep it from conflicting with anything else going on locally. In that spirit we're also talking about holding a couple 2CRT races once a month (one off-road, one on-road) on either Friday night or Sunday afternoon. 'Cause right now if you want to race in Houston is has to be on Saturday and that just doesn't work well for some people. Still working on details, so if anybody has ideas on schedule now would be the time to put 'em out there.


----------



## RH Customs

All cool with me I just wanted to help out and let ya know I have done a complete R/C site along with a great forum ( while the business was open , just ask PD2  ), either way I want 2 help in some form or fasion and really get 2CRT going.

RH


----------



## Gary

Ryan, were glad your here and are allways welcome to race and chill with us.  Lets think about the website for a week or so. We seem to move really slow around here. 

Anything else you would like to add? Any suggestions as far as the team goes, or the charity races?


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah RH, I liked the site you did for Tony. I think we're going to need one as we go forward.


----------



## Todd Manchester

Let me know if I can help out with anything. Even though I'm not racing at the moment, I still plan on staying in the loop. Most of you got my # or just hit me up here.


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

Proactive is the way to be. The Mighty Biff is on the move!

2CRT is on it's way!


----------



## mongo88

Well, its _about time_ you guys finally went public with this! Keep it up and let me know if you guys need any help.

Drew


----------



## Gary

Im glad you asked Mongo.  Promote the races In Austin when the time is right.


----------



## mongo88

That I can do! lol

I can also take pic's if I can actually make one. think Im finally figuring this photography stuff out... 
http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7764


----------



## Gary

Very nice! I agree with Jim though. Little more cropping. LOL I tried my hand at photography once. Back before digital. An old Nikkon F3. That was an expensive hobby.


----------



## mongo88

Tell me about it. The bag I carry around is worth about $4K, and I need quite a bit more stuff to really do what I want to. Only problem is, the next lens I want is in the $4200 range... :headknock


----------



## mongo88

Oh, and Jim is my hero. Ex-rc racer turned Pro photographer. Im actually going to start working with him this week, so hopefully I can pay for some of this stuff...lol


----------



## Gary

*Bigster.*



Bigmax said:


> Proactive is the way to be. The Mighty Biff is on the move!
> 
> 2CRT is on it's way!


As with all good things, it'll take time to get where we want to be.


----------



## PD2

So how are we doing on our voting here guys? So far I don't see any immediate interest in going off and starting our own web site and/or forum for 2CRT. It is mid week so we will give it till the weekend.

Again, every one's vote counts so chat it up and let's hear what you have to say!

Also, I was chatting with CJtamu and it sounds like he was shooting for Saturday, September 3rd to hit Mike's and K&M for a mix of on-road and off-road running that day. Any one else interested? Do you guys want to make it a first run at 2CRT being a public group turn out? Chat it up!

GIT R DUN!!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

Here is some ideas also. What about media exposure. We could get the local newspapers to do a small write up of the event and possibly take a couple photos. Could also see about getting the charity race in the up coming events column of the papers as well. Since it is for charity, I think a TV station would love to do a quick 1 minute bit on the event, doesn't have to be long since they ussually do bits about the length of commercials.


----------



## Todd Manchester

Good idear


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Tol, we'd mentioned that before on the old thread. Should not be a problem since it's a charity event. But are you talking about media exposure for racing on Sept 03 also?


----------



## mongo88

If you want exposure from tv stations, heres what you do.

Setup a grudge match with their sports guys during the race (first day iif its a 2 day event). Have racers donate cars and time to help the reporters out (pit beeches so to speak, lol). Then have someone paint bodies up with the stations logo and colors on it. After the race, have the person autograph the body and then auction them off with the proceeds going to the charity. You _know_ those guys will have good coverage of that. You can even bring in some radio stations DJ's. They might even do a remote broadcast from the race.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. We know a girl who's a sports columnist for The Chronicle. Maybe we can get the print media against the TV people. I also know there are quite a few Texans players who play with RC cars, David Carr being one. If we're talking about a March date I bet we can get some of them out there.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Chris,Iam refering to the charity race. Also Mike Myers from s-grid also asked for a write up and photos so he can publish them from the event. He has a thread in the onroad forum thatdeals with charittyraces and I mentioned about2cool putting one on and it is just preliminary but it is in the works and he asked me to possibly get him those items to post.


----------



## cjtamu

That's cool. Man, I need to get back on The Grid, with the lack of racing I've done in the last year I haven't had any reason to. We're coming up with some great ideas, we really need to get as many people as we can together, find a date, figure out who's contacting whom and get to work publicizing the race. I left a message in the other thread. Who's going to Mike's this Sunday?


----------



## Gary

When the event gets closer Ill write up a PSA and give it to some of the local radio stations. Ill hit the "Outdoor Show" pretty hard. Ive called in a few times and may have some connections. Jim Pruitt is back on the air and Im sure he wont have any problem giving us some airtime since he is involved with kids. KPFT and NPR might work also. I gotta think about those though.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, there's also an import auto show in Sept. Reflex is supposed to have set up a mini-z demo. We could bring the 1/10 up there just for show (I have a couple Honda bodies, LOL). Bet you could create some new racers there.


----------



## Gary

I think Joe is a on a "Burn out" right now. Taking some time off.

OH, BTW!  Chris McGough posted up on TTT. We need to get him in here.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I think Joe is a on a "Burn out" right now. Taking some time off.


That's not good! Joe is a great guy and definitely an awesome racer. Was the PN race or what? I really would hate for him to take off.

PD2


----------



## Gary

*Paul.*



PD2 said:


> That's not good! Joe is a great guy and definitely an awesome racer. Was the PN race or what? I really would hate for him to take off.
> 
> PD2


I taked to him Saturday, and didnt ask. He just said he was taking a break for awhile and I didnt pursue him further. I totally understand taking a break once in awhile. I do it all the time. LOL

He's a great guy. Lets give him his space. He'll be back.


----------



## KevinLRC

McGough? Whoa, I gotta go give him a hard time. lol


----------



## Gary

*Yea!*



KevinLRC said:


> McGough? Whoa, I gotta go give him a hard time. lol


He need to post up!:texasflag


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I taked to him Saturday, and didnt ask. He just said he was taking a break for awhile and I didnt pursue him further. I totally understand taking a break once in awhile. I do it all the time. LOL
> 
> He's a great guy. Lets give him his space. He'll be back.


I agree. No worries. We'll just let him know that we are all here for support - 2CRT way of life.

Peace in da fleece!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

So are we gonna do a big charity race or what? We need to pick a date and get moving'cause we can't talk to Mike's about holding it there till we know when. I talked to Tol yesterday and he doesn't think the March date will conflict with anything big. Are we ready to make this official and get to work? Who's in?


----------



## Gary

I was looking at the list yesterday and noticed we dont have anyone covering the trophies. In the BRCCs, we went pretty deep giving everyone trophies that made the "A" and 1-3rd in the "B". Should we scale back and only go with 5 trophies in the "A"?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I think the real question is, when it starts to get closer, who will still be willing to help. Right now we have what 6 people all saying we will do it, but only 3 have actually tried to meet up with the others. Yes I know it is hard to set a time to meet up with everyone, but two weeks ago I mentioned a day, only a couple responded and said it was good, the rest never said a word. Right now from my point of view, it looks like only a few peopleare really wanting to do the race. Like LYN and GARY both stated, it will take more than just a couple people to put on a good race. I am starting to wonder if we should just not worry about a race this year, and after people start to know who the 2CRT is, then we can start to ask people if they would be interested in attending and putting on a race for Charity?


----------



## Gary

Im not sure that everyone meeting in person is all that important. Not yet anyway. Theres nothing to report and we will be "Floundering" without an agenda. The good thing about meeting on the net, not IM, is that it is written in stone and can be re-read and holds those who have selected a duty accountable. Lyn and I have talked about this at length and have decided its best for us not to take too much of a leadership role. We dont wanna turn this into Biff Racing part 2. Folks need to step and actually do something. Report on what your doing both short term, and long term. I have.

To qoute Tol.

"I am starting to wonder if we should just not worry about a race this year, and after people start to know who the 2CRT is, then we can start to ask people if they would be interested in attending and putting on a race for Charity?"

That was my suggestion from the beginning. Get our mission statement written and go public ASAP. Sweat the details about the charity races later. But thats old news and we have a bright future in front of us. Lets move forward.

Who wants to handle the trophies?


----------



## Gary

*My Monday update.*

As with any event, food is one of the most important things. Being we are fat Americans, , we celebrate by eating. One of my best friends is one of the best BBQers in Texas. He volunteers his cooking for every fundraiser there is. The pictures included is the pit he, along with several other TTMBers are about to buy.

As far as me solicitating donations from the 8200 members of TTMB, thats going to have to wait untill after the TOBA fundraiser October 15. Internet promotions seem to be going slow but they allways do in their early stages. BTW, we could use some help.

Speaking of TOBA. Are we going to have an RC exibition at the fundraiser?

Another suggestion I would like to make for yall. Get known around here. Post up and meet the folks on TTMB. All 8200 of them. 

Trust me. I know these things. I have a PhD in promotionality babY!


----------



## Gary

I just talked to Darrell about the BBQ. He is IN! 

I wanna trophy for him though. Ill pay for it myself.


----------



## Gary

Now Brew is in. Jeff.  He does catering, and can cook like nooooobodiesbiznizz.

All that is left as far as the food goes is donations. Thats easy. What are we looking at as far as entries? 

120?

Whatta yall think we need? 12 briskets, 2 hogs, 3 gallons of tater salad, 3 gallons of beans, cole slaw, bread, pickles, onions, condiments, paper plates?....................


----------



## Gary

Hello?


----------



## Badhabit

I'm in bro, ya'll just get the meat and I'll make it melt in yer mouth..... It will be my pleasure...... BTW, I flew them dang rc airplanes when I was younger, decided after a couple of years I could fly real planes for the same amount of bucks, so I got my pilots license and sold my tinker toys....LOL.....


LETS BBQ


----------



## Gary

*D-Man.*



Badhabit said:


> I'm in bro, ya'll just get the meat and I'll make it melt in yer mouth..... It will be my pleasure...... BTW, I flew them dang rc airplanes when I was younger, decided after a couple of years I could fly real planes for the same amount of bucks, so I got my pilots license and sold my tinker toys....LOL.....
> 
> LETS BBQ


Hopefully, some RC planes will be there. HINT! 

Thanks Bro. I hoped I could count on ya. Good food is the key to the success of any gathering. Weve done that a few times huh? Rememebr the chicks on the horses on the beach, my camera, and?????????????????????? LOL


----------



## Badhabit

*Gary, you forgot a pic*

LOL, where is Mike's.????... need to know how far I will be dragging the pit....

TTMB folks at their finest...LMAO


----------



## Gary

Ill let Jeff answer that. lol

Porter.


----------



## Gary

That pic was at the BPS gig huh? How did you place??????????????


----------



## Badhabit

> How did you place??????????????


I placed it in my mouth....lol


----------



## Gary

There ya go race fans. We got the best!


----------



## Bigmax

*Food, Exhibitions! And Toys!*

I like the sound of all that more and more. Time, place again please. I may even be able to round up some folks with planes myself. I'll bring my rc stuff so I won't be without something to do. Cept eat!

:birthday2


----------



## Gary

*Yup!*



cjtamu said:


> So are we gonna do a big charity race or what? We need to pick a date and get moving'cause we can't talk to Mike's about holding it there till we know when. I talked to Tol yesterday and he doesn't think the March date will conflict with anything big. Are we ready to make this official and get to work? Who's in?


Were gonna do a big charity race. 

Anybody working on the flyer design? Sounds like a good job for Ronnie. He got skills with frills!  What about the banner? Aint there some banner/sticker/t-shirt guys here?

Tol has the rules and classes down.

Contact info.... We will need somebody to answer the phone, accept donations and give relative info as needed. Paul. Lyn.......

Hotel info for the out of towners.............

Mongo. Any word on Austin yet? Tol. Burch, Skidemore? How about Matt? That might be tough huh?

Sponsors? That might be weak the first go round. Keep yalls head up.

8:00pm. I just spent 3 hours working on this after a 10 hour work day. Somebody elses turn.

Rock on, and its all about the fun! 2CRT!


----------



## PD2

First, I wanna give some HUGE props to our brother Gary! He has his heart in this to make sure it succeeds! ROCK ON MY BROTHER!

Secondly, I want to apologize for not having posted much in a while here. I too took a step back and watched to see what was going on and what was happening.

At this point, the big charity race does sound awesome and I want it to happen. But we need more immediate things to happen. Gary, as you said, the biggest thing we need to do is head out to the tracks and start spreading the word! 2CRT is here and we are all about having fun and growing the hobby! How do you think RH Custom got here? Chatted with him and brought him into the group because he had the same thoughts and directions. I'm talking about Evangelizing my brothers and sisters! Preach the word according to 2CRT and bring them in! HAHAHA!!! Guess my religious side jumped out there for a minute.

But seriously, we have got to get others aware of what we are doing and where we are headed and what is about to happen. As Tol mentioned, 6 or 7 of us cannot pull this whole thing off by ourselves. It is going to have to be a team thing and we will have to pull on the expertise of ALL!

This weekend is a perfect weekend for it - we all make an effort to hit Mike's, K&M, and even the THRC Mini-Z race and start talking it up about 2CRT. TOBA sounds like it is coming up shortly, so lets get a group and go out and support Gary and TOBA by showing off and hot-dawgin! If we need to throw in a quick charity event in off-road between now and then, great! Let's do that. But ultimately, the word needs to get out about 2CRT. I have changed my Avatar and tag lines to our logo and theme so that ever time I post others see it.

Gary, if you want to get the contacts going with me, that is fine - start with my e-mail addy - [email protected]. If need be, as we get closer, we can post my cell number.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALET'S GET READY TO RUMBBBLLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

already started spreading the word about 2CRT this last weekend in dallas at the pro series. I talked to Kyle skidmore adn he is in as long as it doesnt conflict with the schedule that team associated has set for him. He is supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know. Also, Jason Branham(X-ray, RC America) said he would talk to some guys and try and help out in any way possible. Maybe Kyle(oklahoma) and jason(humble texas) can get some of there team guys to come and race? Thats in da works. More to come shortly

ronnie norris


----------



## Brew

PD2 said:


> First, I wanna give some HUGE props to our brother Gary! He has his heart in this to make sure it succeeds! ROCK ON MY BROTHER!
> Gary, as you said, *the biggest thing we need to do is head out to the tracks and start spreading the word!* 2CRT is here and we are all about having fun and growing the hobby!
> PD2


 Just a thought here, what about business cards? Something simple, maybe the 2CRT logo & tagline and the web addy.

A box of biz card stock is pretty cheap for about 1000. Do them in B&W. Hand them out to fellow racers at the tracks and shops, pin 'em up on the bulletin board at work.

Even having them done professionally is fairly inexpensive. I pay about $50 per 1000 for 2 color cards for my catering business.

Like I said, just a thought for whatever it's worth.

Jeff


----------



## cjtamu

All this is good. We need food, we need flyers, we need trophies, we need to start talking it up, we need to start rounding up sponsorship. But, we can't promote a race until we have a date. Tol suggested March 3-5, 2006. I'm good with that, if everybody else is then let's try that as first choice. Because we need a track to run at and we need to clear the date with them first. Jason and Kyle, etc. are checking their calendars. If we're going to do this we need to get a date set and get the race out there so that people don't commit to other races first, and so that people don't schedule other big races on the same weekend. This is teh kind of stuff where a meeting would be helpful Biff, if we could get most everybody together we can has it out in an hour instead of in days over the 'Net. My vote's in, everybody else say yea or nay. Once we have a date selected I'll talk to Mike's (unless somebody else wants to) and see if we can have get the track then.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i can talk to MIKES. I know matt very well as well as phillip. I am sure jason can kyle will show up as long as we schedule the race on a weekend that there isnt a big race that the factory guys have ............talk to mikes tomorrow morning


----------



## Bigmax

*Ok!*

Date is Good! DO IT!


----------



## PD2

Brew said:


> Just a thought here, what about business cards? Something simple, maybe the 2CRT logo & tagline and the web addy.
> 
> A box of biz card stock is pretty cheap for about 1000. Do them in B&W. Hand them out to fellow racers at the tracks and shops, pin 'em up on the bulletin board at work.
> 
> Even having them done professionally is fairly inexpensive. I pay about $50 per 1000 for 2 color cards for my catering business.
> 
> Like I said, just a thought for whatever it's worth.
> 
> Jeff


There we go! That's the kind of thinking outside of the box we can do for sure!

I even had a fellow co-worker that had some rattle-trap fishing lures made up where he had the company logo done up on them and blended in. Heck, he even caught some specs on it! LOL!! We could do some up for TOBA and other Fishing events if need be.

Whatever it takes, let's just get the word out and spread - start heading to the tracks. Get hooked up with 2 or more 2CRT members when you go. If you can't get them out, just head out and be the one man show. Represent by racing and doing what we do best - having fun and growing the hobby!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

CJ,

As I have said before, the date is fine. If we are all agreeable and want to make it happen, let's set it, go to Mike's and get it set. Before long they will be setting their schedule for next year and we do not want it to conflict.

Something else we will need to think about is how we handle getting the track "taken care of", so to speak. We will need Mike's to give us estimates of what they will need to run the place for that time period - an expected operating fee, so to speak - that way we can make sure that they get taken care of. The rest of the cash will go toward charity. Expenses outside of that would need to be voted on whether they come out of the race proceeds or we voluntarily assist in that as 2CRT members. We have got to have some of these details together before going to talk to Mike's and making committed dates too. So you guys think about that and let's nail down a plan for that too.

Ronnie,

Keep up the awesome work on getting those sponsored or big name drivers on board! Remember, its all in the name of charity, fun and growing the hobby. I wonder if they would not mind doing some thing like taking 30 minutes to impart some thing they feel is important to the hobby? Maybe have a 2CRT exclusive where we let the big name drivers have 30 minutes to speak their mind about R/C racing and the hobby? We could do it before the race or on a designated day and time? Just a thought of placing some value into having that kind of expertise around.

Biggy,

Let's go PULL THE LEEEEEEVER!!!!! 

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

OH! One more thing! Here is a perfect opportunity to go out and get the 2CRT name out:

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm2.showMessage?topicID=988.topic

Yes, I know it is a THRC event, but what better place to have the team together, racing, and showing what we are all about! Thoughts?

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, I always run the NHo. Of course that Saturday is lajuan's b'day so I'll have to work that out. Ronnie, go ahead and talk to them. I'm racing there Saturday so I'll talk to them then also. If it all works out we can start spreading the word on date and get a flyer worked up.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff and Biggie, I know y'all have dealt with this before. Obviously 2CRT isn't a charitable org. We need to get a form from Shriners so we can solicit tax-deductible charitable donations from non-RC related entities and people can just write the check straight to Shriners. Biggie I think you were handling the payout to Shriners, can you get the form from them also? One of the other things we ought to consider is a prize for the top fundraiser, or top 2 or 3. We want to have fun and race our toy cars for bowling trophies, but the ultimate goal is get as much money to Shriners as possible.


----------



## PD2

*Nail it up!*

Yes, CJ and I chatted this morning on our commute into work. Let's go ahead and get this date nailed - March 3-5, 2006. In fact, as CJ said, some of the team is heading to Mike's Saturday morning. Let's see if we can have a serious conversation about getting Mike to reserve these days and set them for 2CRT. If this is not doable, then we will need to work with his schedule and the schedule of the big name's schedules to make sure no conflicts occur when rescheduling. Also, I suggest we start thinking of rain-out dates. Being that it is outdoors we have to work those contingencies. This could also be our "push" date if some thing came up.

Aside from that, if there are no conflicts, 2CRT representation will be engaging with Mike's to check the March 3-5, 2006 dates. If all is agreeable, that will be our target for getting this thing off the ground!

Now's the time to speak your mind and step up! This is your team as much as ours and we definitely want to hear your voice in the matter!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Just to clarify what PD said, I do not "chat". I also do not eat quiche, wax, or get manicures/pedicures. I do occasionally "talk" on the telephone to people like PD, who "chat". Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Tol posted up on The Grid with the March 3-5 date, I'd say we're on.


----------



## madf1man

I,m watching you guys all the time and a question arises from this last post.I do understand everything and agree with Chris,s last post accept the eating quiche part. Whats wrong with quiche? Now krumpets or whatever its called I have a problem with but quiche is good stuff thats bad for you!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Here's a little more advice.*

Just a reminder folks. The more your spend on prizes/overhead the less the Kids get. Fund raisers help out tremendously. As far as the track and facilities. An agreed upon amount like $5.00 out of each entry is what the track gets for their contribution/expenses. Paper and toner is available for most folks at work if the job allows so flyers and cards can be done when possible. I like both and will pass out all I can get my hands on. Stickers for your little cars and big cars too! Who want a go-by on the letters I sent out to the manufacturers? I can email that to you. So when you think of something that can will be an expense think of how to pay for it too.

SHIRTS! If anyone has an outlet for theses. I'm always good for 2 to 3 shirts myself. XXL. The logo would look so cool on one! Now Color of shirt and Logo is needed. Pocket , no pocket? Front and back or just back? Front 2CRT and Back LOGO? The more elaborate the more cost per plus setup charge. The more made the less the cost per.

I'M HYPED!:dance:


----------



## PD2

Excellent suggestions Biggy!! Thanks!! This is the kind of wisdom and knowledge that is invaluable!! And I fully agree!

Let's keep going here! But not just throwing opinions out, let's lock stuff in and down and make it so - dates done, so long as Mike's has no issue with it - we will know for sure, hopefully by Saturday. Need to keep things moving - momentum is great!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Biggie, I'm not talking about paying for prizes. That's one of the reasons for getting the paperwork from Shriners. Keeping the cost down is why I suggested maybe only a prize fo rthe top fundraiser. The idea is to encourage people to fundraise, just like the MS 150 does. Don't forget, teh more $ people bring in the more the kids get too. We could try something like requiring every racer to bring $25 in pledges or something, with 100 racers that's $2,500 that goes straight to Shriners. But, I hate doing that, I think if you make it a competition then it takes people that really hate asking for pledges off the hook and they get covered by someone that's really good at it. LHS can donate prizes, etc. and it's tax deductible. If I can get hole and prize sponsorship for golf tournaments I can get it for RC races. I'd love to see the letter you sent to the manufacturers. My wife has done t-shirts for numerous choir shows, marathons, etc. and knows several good places.

Trey- Quiche is French. Since the latest installment of Lancegate, I have disavowed anything French. Thank God my derailleurs were made in Japan.


----------



## Gary

Good thing Tol sorta gave us a kick in the behind.  Now were getting somewhere.


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Cool!*

That's why I like you Chris, Paul, Tol and the rest taking the bull by the horns.
A GTG to talk more on fund raising is in order. The more folks involved the more $ can be collected

Chris, I will email you the Letter soon. have to go open up some houses in a little bit.

Looks like Mrs. Chris has herself a job now.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL, she already had one. You think keeping me in line is part time? E-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Gary

Tol! Nice job on TTT bro!


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will be getting with Matt at Mike's later this week, since he is over the car deparment and the track, I will make sure that march 3-5 is clear and let him know we are a go on trying to put this race on. I will also ask and see what the hobby shop/track will expect out of the proceeds(their cut) and let you guys know. This will help decide what the entry fee will be set at. What would be great would be the trophies, shirts, prizes, etc... be donated for this event through the shriners hospital, this will help ensure more of the proceeds goes towards the hospital as well.


----------



## Tol Thomas

oh yea Gary, I posted it on 4 different forums, s-grid, ttt, rcfiles, rctech.net


----------



## Ronnie Norris

props to TOL. ur da man !!!!!!!!!! u always know what to say and when to say it

ronnie


----------



## Bigmax

*Tol*

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by getting the shriners to donate? The shriners do not donate, they receive. I still have cards for 2 of the shriners. They may not be the contact for charity but will know who it is now.

JOB!


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> I will be getting with Matt at Mike's later this week, since he is over the car deparment and the track, I will make sure that march 3-5 is clear and let him know we are a go on trying to put this race on. I will also ask and see what the hobby shop/track will expect out of the proceeds(their cut) and let you guys know. This will help decide what the entry fee will be set at. What would be great would be the trophies, shirts, prizes, etc... be donated for this event through the shriners hospital, this will help ensure more of the proceeds goes towards the hospital as well.


Thanks for the help with that! CJ and I were going to talk with them on Saturday morning when we went out there, but this is cool too! In fact, if you have a relationship already established like that I think it would definitely be more valuable than CJ and I showing our mugs there. HAHA!! Let us know what support or help you need with this.

As for the trophies, shirts, prizes, etc. being donated by Shriners, I'm with Biggy - explain what you meant? Cause I agree, I thought they were more in the position to receive than donate. I'd expect the trophies, shirts, prizes, etc. to either be donated by local shops (Award shops, T-shirt places, LHS' etc.), right? We would not want to take anything away from the portion that was to go to Shriners.

And just to make a point clear, since this is a charity event, as CJ pointed out, we need to quit thinking small on the money side. I agree that a minimum dollar amount needs to be set, but, racers need to be aware that all proceeds, less track expenses, will be going straight to Shriners and that their donation will be tax deductible so anything they can give above the minimum would be greatly appreciated as it goes toward helping the children.

Speaking of which, I wonder if we could have any Shriner reps or children out to the track to have a front row seat to watch the races? Some thing to think about!

We are rolling guys!! Let's keep the momentum pumping!

GIT R DUN!!!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Re-read what Tol said. Shirts, prizes, etc. be donated "through Shriners hospital'. It's what I've posted several times. Shriners is a non-profit, charitable org and can accept donations, we can't. We need their paperwork. Then, if we have places willing to donate items they can make a tax deductible donation through Shriners for the race. That way 2CRT doesn't have to pay the float on shirts, etc. and Shriners gets all the money from the sale rather than 2CRT having to keep some to recoup what we spent buying the shirts. It would work the same way for cash donations. If you've dealt with enough non-profits you know the rules are kinda funky.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Yea what Chris said, I didn't mean for it to sound like Shriners would be donating. I mean it like how Chris put it, have the trophies, shirts, etc donated to the shriners, but used at the race. It is always cheaper to get companies to donate items than it is to ask them for money(is cheaper for them because if they donate say $500 worth of shirts, it really only cost them $250 in murchandise because the donation goes off what they are sold at, not what it originally cost to produce it).


----------



## cjtamu

Hey, one of the other things I was thinking about. It woud be cool if some of the kids from Shriner could actually race. One of the great things about RC is that everyone can compete regardless of age, physical limitations, etc. That would be cool if it's possible. I'm a big fan of having a Novice class anyway, I think it helps bring people in.


----------



## PD2

Tol and CJ,

OH! OK! That makes perfect sense now! That is actually a GREAT idea for donations to be used in the race! It's just a matter of finding those places that want to be a part of this and get them hooked up with the Shriner paperwork and process to have it done by race time/day.

CJ,

That would be awesome to get a group of kids out to race - we can all loan them our cars and help them out as needed!! Heck, it would even be great if some of big name racers could do that too - I'm sure they would get a kick out of it! Snap a pic, get it signed and they now have a favorite racer from the race that they can say they raced with!! That is better than my suggestion of bringing them out to watch!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Gary

What we did before was pitch in and buy our own shirts and they were just BRT shirts, not race specific shirts, but they were available at the race. If we have shirts made specifically for the race well have to recoup the cast through the entry fee, cutting into the benifits. But that can be done if yall want to cut back on the tropheys. Either way is fine with me. 

At the other races we tossed around the idea of bringing some of the kids out to the race, but I cant remember why we didnt. Biggy, you remember?

Funding for the tropheys, shirts whatever. Thats going to be a tough nut to crack. This is what I suggest. We try to get as many early entries as possible to cover the costs. Dont count on that. We pitch in and buy them ourselves. Right now, I cant help out since my overtime has been slashed. And my daughter just enrolled in college. Work should pick back up soon though. And, we go to the TTMBers for help. Guys like Darrell with the BBQ pit. They will help, I guarantee. 

Looks great guys. Were rolling!


----------



## Tol Thomas

even if the shirts are donated then the racers purchase them, that is just that much more that would go to the hospital.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I would be willing to allow a kid to race my car in stock class. Do like a expert/shriners kid race, where the shriners kid runs one of the experts cars. Expert I mean by those with experience and willing to allow the kid to drive a car that is already set up for the most part.


----------



## Gary

Tol, where you at on RCtech? Cant find it.


----------



## Gary

Hey yall. Were all about charity and having fun right? Trey, the THRC and the Mini Scale guys need help. Lets help.

We have a devastating situation from Katrina and lets help any way we can.


----------



## Tol Thomas

www.rctech.net is the web site, the one on the onroad forum has already dropped to the second page, the one on the nitro onroad is towards the bottom.

Right now we need to talk to manufacturers to see if they want to sponsor the event or donate to it. I have already talked with Trinity and they will send a give away packet with stuff. He also said he will get with Burch and Dumas to see if they can attend since they both already live here in TX. Friday I am going to try and contact RCAmerica and see if they would be interested in donating or what not. Maybe if both Trinity and RCAMERICA both talk with Burch and Dumas the chance of them attending would be a lot greater. Also we need to contact Losi, AE, Kyosho, Mugen, etc etc by phone, then we will need to do like Lyn said, and send them an info packet with more details about the charity and everything. I would like to have a list of some sponsers to put on the race flier by the end of Sept(which I would like to have out by mid October). This would give a lot of time for racers to plan or other events to see so they will know to try and not conflict with this worthy cause.


----------



## nitroaddict2182

Count me in on the early entry, I also have a spare sedan a kid could race.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol....ur doing a great job man. If ya talk to RC America, ask to talk to A.J. in the x-shop. I already talked to him today and talked about what were trying to do. Just tell him i asked you to call him since you know more details than i do. He is willing to help out if possible as long as schedule permits.,
ronnie


----------



## cjtamu

Biggie, did you ever e-mail me that copy of the sponsor letter? Gary, if we can get the shirts and trophies donated it's mo better. No overhead, so ALL the money from the sale of shirts can go to the kids. I'll talk to my wife tonight about who she's gotten that stuff from in the past.


----------



## Bigmax

*My bad,*

Chris, I did those on my old laptop. I still have it so I will bring it in and fire it up to see if I can recover one or two. I can also share all the sponsors names that I sent to also.

With Tol, Ronnie, Kevin, Etc... knowing individuals from all these potential sponsor , I'm thinking the goods will double or triple. TEAM WORK!

If someone can donate shirts for the event then Great, If we do our own design to create revenue for future expenses Great TOO!

Also, If anyone can get trophies/plaques donated then more power to them. That was somehing that just didn't happen. The less we have to pay for the more that goes to the kids.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, the trophy people usually don't donate, but worth a shot. Even if we get a price break it helps.


----------



## Gary

Yall want me to check with the fishing guys and see what I can dig up on the trophies?


----------



## Bigmax

*Gary err Biff!*

Do you have to ask? DO IT!


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, in regards to the BBQ cookers. I found out today due to there being a snack stand already built at at the track, they will allow the cookers to do the BBQ portion, meat, beans, onion stuff, but they want to reserve the sales of the drinks, chips, and candy to the stand. They will just not provide the meat portion, but the drinks for sale. This allows them to not loose all the business there in the snack bar.

Matt at Mikes confirmed that March 3-5 will be open for our event and welcomes it to the track. So the date is official, we have the location, we have the classes, now all we need to do is see if there are manufacturers who want to contribute(I already know trinity will contribute but need to find out on others and send all them the packet/letter Lyn has with the proper information) so we can make a flier and get it out as soon as possible.


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> Gary, in regards to the BBQ cookers. I found out today due to there being a snack stand already built at at the track, they will allow the cookers to do the BBQ portion, meat, beans, onion stuff, but they want to reserve the sales of the drinks, chips, and candy to the stand. They will just not provide the meat portion, but the drinks for sale. This allows them to not loose all the business there in the snack bar.
> 
> Matt at Mikes confirmed that March 3-5 will be open for our event and welcomes it to the track. So the date is official, we have the location, we have the classes, now all we need to do is see if there are manufacturers who want to contribute(I already know trinity will contribute but need to find out on others and send all them the packet/letter Lyn has with the proper information) so we can make a flier and get it out as soon as possible.


Tol,

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I cannot express enough the work you have done here to get this solidified! Like I said, I wanted to head up there with CJ and coordinate this with you guys, but with all that has been going on with the hurricane relief I was just wiped out - heck, I'm just waking up from last night's outreach that we did in Tomball.

Please let us know what we can do. Have we got any flyers and formal announcements done up yet? If so, we need to get them electronically into the hands of 2CRT members and then as we go to hobby shops, tracks and meet up with others we need to be posting these up to let them know what is coming. CJ or I can also send them to people like Bess and others.

We are totally rolling and definitely headed in the right direction here!!

Thanks again for your work and efforts Tol! They are greatly appreciated!!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Rock on my bruthas!


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, I think the guy's at Mike's are excited about it. Let's do this thing. I'll contact Shriners this week and see what we need in terms of paperwork from them so we can start accepting donations. Both hobby shops in S'Land are in. I'd like to see us do this MS 150 style, where we have a pledge sheet for donations so people can just donate money directly to the cause if they want. As far as teh fyler. who's good with Photoshop or whatever? We need a good pic of Mike's track for it.


----------



## Bigmax

*My Bad*

The Shriners has a person assigned to donations/fund raisers. It changes each year. I have cards to the 2 that I worked with back when. Looking for that card holder??? It's up to you to keep books on who and what was donated. Then when all is done and collected and paid for. The remains can be handed to that representative or a couple of delegates from 2CRT can go to one of there meetings and go up on stage to tell our story and hand them the check. It would be good to have some paperwork that could be used from the Shriners with their seal on it. Looks more official.

I am out showing proerty today so if I think about it when I get home I will fire up that old Laptop to get the sponsor letters to you Chris. I'm going to be a whipped puppy by then so please be patient with this od guy.


----------



## cjtamu

No problem Lyn, I know how it is to be old and busy, LOL. Yeah, I knew Shriners would have a person or 2 in charge of fundraisers, they won't be hard to get hold of. What I really want from them is their 501C (or whatever they are) paperwork or tax I.D. no. or whatever we need to get to hand out what on our end to make sure the donations are tax deductible.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Chris, unless it is a major amount, most companies do that on their taxes on their own, I think it is when someone donates a conciderable amount(say like $10,000) is when they need those numbers and verification stuff.


----------



## Bigmax

*Tol's correct.*

When we did the other back when. It was all 'Not For Profit' organized so all they requested was a check when the dust settled. Brent was collecting and then would write it when we were ready.


----------



## cjtamu

Uh uh, what I'm looking for is for people to be able to write checks diectly to Shriners if they want so we can fundraise that way. If they have to write to us and then we have to write one check that's a whole paperwork snafu waiting to happen. I'll call Shriners today and see what they say.


----------



## Gary

In order to save confusion, can the monies be handled by another 501C3 org and then sent to the Shriners?

Im confused here. Cant we collect monies for any charity we want?


----------



## cjtamu

I'm waiting to hear back from Shriners. But they have a pdf version of a donation sheet on their website, so I assume people can just fill that out.


----------



## cjtamu

Talked to Shriners today, they're excited. Since we're planning on advertising this nationally I need to write them a letter and get official approval to use their name in our advertising. I talked to the administrator of the H'town hospital and he said he's going to walk it through. is anybody working on the flyer? We need to have that done by the end of the month so we can get it out there, but I don't want to put it out until we can officially use the Shriners name.


----------



## PD2

Yeah, who is good with Photoshop or some thing similar to create flyers? Any one want to volunteer for that? 

PD2


----------



## Gary

This isnt working out. I vote we shut it down.


----------



## Tol Thomas

gary we will take that as a bad joke. lol


----------



## PD2

Yeah bro! Come on man! We have done so much to make this happen. Mike's is on board. Shriners is expecting this to happen. Tol has worked hard as we all have. Nothing comes easy and I can understand your most recent frustrations but keep your chin up. It will all work out - trust us!!

I'm trying to work with RH Custom to see if he can do us a trick flier - he does some good work on websites, so let's see what he can do on fliers. Aside from that, what else do we need to be doing right now? Once we have the fliers we just start handing it out and advertising, right? LHS, other sites and forums, including here, etc. What are we missing?

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Dude!*

The guys are right. Too much outside going on right now to concentrate on. That's what this team is all about, helping others. Once the things settle down then 2CRT Charity Race will pick back up. Sponsors? I found the letters today on the old laptop. I was surprised it even booted up. Floppy didn't work. I'm going to try the internet card and log on that way to upload it or send it.

I came down with a head cold the last couple of days and came home today and hit the sack at 4:30. just now got up to wizz, take some medicine and check the sites.

Back at it tomolly.


----------



## cjtamu

I feel your pain Biggie. Been fighting it since Tuesday.


----------



## Gary

We have several factors working against us right now. The worst one is "Timing". Due to the devastation of Katrina, its going to be pretty tough to get folks interested in contributing to another cause because of charity burnout. Itll be _months_ after all the hurricane hoopla is over before people will feel charitable again. Im sure we can put something together and raise a few hundred bucks, but is that what we want to do? If we postpone for awhile we may run into scheduling conflicts.

I'd like to hear yalls thoughts please.


----------



## Gary

Lets face it. Living in a "utopian" world will never work. Were not socialists and someone needs to take the bull by the horns. We need a leader.

My vote is Tol.


----------



## Tol Thomas

That is true about what Gary stated. We can put it off till later in the year once we have a fll list of races scheduled across the country. I am for it either way, this way it will give a little more time, though it is not needed, to get the 2COOL RACING TEAM name out there for people to see. You guys let me know, as of right now I am still for March, but if that hurricane does suck up all the charitable companies up, it wont leave much for other worthy causes.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will have to decline the leader offer Gary, college is my full time job and being now on the electric offroad committee for ROAR. I will be race director and assist with putting on these races, but for other stuff I will be one who advises and participates in getting the fun factor out.


----------



## cjtamu

I say we leave it as is. We've already posted the dates. I've done lots of fundraising and we have 2 things working for us. One is that a lot of people don't donate until close to the event, which is 6 months after Katrina. Two is that racers will race where there's good racing, regardless of whether it's charitable or not. Turnout at the race is only part of it. Don't forget to fundraise, hit up your friends and family for donations to Shriners. If we only have 50 racers and everybody gets $50 donated that's $2,500 above and beyond entry fees, BBQ, shirts, etc.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

congrats to TOL......for 2 reasons. First is for puttimg school in front of the hobby and 2 for being on the roar committee. Good job dude


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> I say we leave it as is. We've already posted the dates. I've done lots of fundraising and we have 2 things working for us. One is that a lot of people don't donate until close to the event, which is 6 months after Katrina. Two is that racers will race where there's good racing, regardless of whether it's charitable or not. Turnout at the race is only part of it. Don't forget to fundraise, hit up your friends and family for donations to Shriners. If we only have 50 racers and everybody gets $50 donated that's $2,500 above and beyond entry fees, BBQ, shirts, etc.


I could not agree more here! And how much charitable donations do you think that Shriners has been receiving during this time with Katrina? Let me tell you something guys - I went last night to the same place I was helping a week ago Friday to do a dinner for some of the displaced folks from Louisiana. This situation that is going on is BIG TIME temporary. Last week we fed 200, this week there were only 75 to 100. That's a 50% reduction in people in one week! When I asked what happened to folks most the responses I got was that they had gotten jobs or their jobs moved them to Houston and had set them up with houses and restored their income. I'm telling you, this thing is temporary!

The race is far enough in advance that by that time, as CJ said, that people will be past Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years and back ready to donate.

As Tol indicated, the race is not to promote 2CRT! We should be doing that every time we hit a track or race with our friends or even when we go to other forums and sites! 2CRT should be expressed in terms of who we are and what we are embracing here. That starts with each of us just talking it up with those that don't know. Hence, right now, I see an importance of getting some fliers made up that are more about 2CRT than about the race in March - yes, we need to get a flier for the race in March, but aside from that, we need some thing that we can hand people or post at the LHS'. I've asked before and I'll ask again, who can get this done or knows some one well enough to get it done? Tol, with you being in college bro you should have some one that is good in the grapic arts, right?

As for the leader thing, I agree that Tol would be great, but I also applaud with Ronnie on Tol keep his head in the books and working with one of the major governing RC bodies out there. I'd do it, but my time is limited as well with work, family, and church. I'll assist any one and maybe we take on a quorum approach to the leadership thing? Of course, that may seem a bit too much like another club we know, but at least it would give us some drive and direction. Thoughts?

Gary, I understand you are down in the dumps bro, but let's not shut this down. Like Tol mentioned we can stop focusing on the charity race for a little while and get our attention focused on getting the 2CRT way of RC out there by just showing up and being a presence! Its like I said before, it doesn't take a lot of yeast to make a big loaf of bread to rise! Be da yeast! HAHAHA!!

So are we all in on this or what? Let's make it or break it!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Looking Back.*

Activity on the internet was what made things exciting back in the BRT days. There wasn't a hour go by that one or more members were posting and causing urgency. Pages would be filled and before you knew it. There would be 15-20 pages that you would have to go thru to catch up on. I'm thinking that is what Biff is missing here. Back in the hayday of RC we had the activity. Right now we have 4 -5 people coming online and posting and then only occasionally(sp?). With the flyer and card passing and hitting as many forums as we can the numbers will increase.

So priorties first then FUN! Although have FUN doing the priorities TOO!

CRUISE ON DUDES!! WE CAN DO IT!!!

Paul, The leader is as Race Director. I'm thinking. That will keep us on the level.


----------



## cjtamu

And back in the day Biggie there were how many websites devoted to RC? The pool is diluted. As we get the flyers out and start getting commitments from the "name" drivers we'll generate more buzz. Here, sgrid, rcfiles, and RC10B4 site all have strong SW connections, and the big T site has national names that y'all know. I'm going to do the letter for Shriners this weekend. Once we have official approval we can do the flyer and start taking it to other races with us. I want to have it done b4 teh RC Pro flashlight in SA.


----------



## Gary

*Biggy.*



Bigmax said:


> Activity on the internet was what made things exciting back in the BRT days. There wasn't a hour go by that one or more members were posting and causing urgency. Pages would be filled and before you knew it. There would be 15-20 pages that you would have to go thru to catch up on. I'm thinking that is what Biff is missing here. Back in the hayday of RC we had the activity. Right now we have 4 -5 people coming online and posting and then only occasionally(sp?). With the flyer and card passing and hitting as many forums as we can the numbers will increase.
> 
> So priorties first then FUN! Although have FUN doing the priorities TOO!
> 
> CRUISE ON DUDES!! WE CAN DO IT!!!
> 
> Paul, The leader is as Race Director. I'm thinking. That will keep us on the level.


I think your right. Back in the day it was easy to generate interest and due to the activity it was allways exciting and fun. And a pain in the butt sometimes. But no matter what, we were the best ever. I guess anything less is a let down to me. Thats just something I have to realize and deal with. Like Lyn has too. LOL It IS different huh bro?

Like I said before, Im really worried about donations. When it comes to playing in front of a large audiance and doing the promotional thing, I think thats one of my strengths and I was really hoping to make yall proud. Unlike before, I have an "Ace In the Hole", and its right here on this site. The problem is, there is too many fundraising events going on right now to cash in on that ace in the hole. Before Katrina, I would of wagered that I could raise at least 5k from the fishing guys alone. As it stands right now if we run in March, I would be lucky to get someone to BBQ for us. Please trust me on this. I know these folks. I organized and help raise 31k for TOBA. I know when and how to "Bust a Move".

Heres the question. Are yall willing to push forward with the March date and settle for whatever we raise, or wait a couple of months and go for the big win?

Add this to the equation. We have ZERO dollars to work with. Who wants to put up their own cash for things like fliers, trophys, shirts and other promotional items that normally draw the racers?

I mentioned leadership. The reason I did is because it looks like were unorganized and are lacking in direction. I think it was a good idea at first to not have any leaders but now it looks like were being "Utopian". Except for Tol stepping up with being the race director. Somebody needs to take the ball and run with it. Lyn, you have the most experiance allthough your time may be limited, you know the game better than anyone else here.

Whats our goal? If its to be running the best charity races there is, we should wait.


----------



## Gary

And we have more guests than members checking in. Lets do this. Get a new site going so I can ask Mont to shut this one down. Its wasting bandwidth and hasent grown.


----------



## Bigmax

*unt uh*

Count me as an advisor only. I'm not as wordy as others here. That's a Good thing folks! I'm voting, This is a democracy isn't it?, for Chris and Paul. I have read some interesting things though. Chris has contacts that we didn't have back then. So does Paul. Experience is marketing too. Use those strengths!


----------



## Gary

Id like to shut this site down if its ok.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Id like to shut this site down if its ok.


Gary,

No. Dude come on man. You don't shut some thing down just cause activity is low. This costs us nothing right now and things are still working. Trust me and the rest, things WILL turn around. There is no sense in this. Take a break - spend some quality time with the family. Just get away from it for a while and come back fresh. We'll take care of it from here.

Be blessed bro!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Biff*

i agree with Paul. let things stay as they are.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i agree with paul also.Let the site stay pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## PD2

Hhhhm? Check this out:

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm2.showMessage?topicID=996.topic

Any one know Shawn Bates? Maybe a place to begin posting up and advertising about 2CRT.

PD2


----------



## Gary

Yall sure? Were eating up alot of bandwidth and I dont wanna run this into the ground. Whatever yall want to do is cool with me. We need more people posting up though. And pictures, race results, tech columns things link that is what I envisioned.


----------



## Gary

Im sorry yall for being a butthead. Im on day 5 without AC and it wont be fixed untill tomarrow. My hours have been cut and Im broke. Racing is pretty much now, and will be non existant. Im losing interest and probably will give it up again. I seriously doubt I can get an onroad car before March. Thanks for the forthcoming offers, but I dont want to borrow one. LOL

Lets see what happens in the next few months with me. But in the mean time, Ill be laying low. Just not into it.


----------



## Bigmax

*Dude!*

That's fair enough. Race results? Stats? Okie Dokie! :brew:


----------



## PD2

Exactly Biggie! Each race we race we will be accountable for posting that kind of stuff. Even with tech stuff too - I got one that you guys are gonna just have fun with and love - I'll post it in a bit. 

Gary, as far as being low on the cash and not having A/C we understand bro. Its no big deal. Like we said, we will still be here even though you need to take a break from it all - we understand. What kind of work do you do? Maybe one of us can help you out and get you hooked up? As for an on-roader, I wouldn't count out borrowing one - there may be some one that can hook you up with one that you can run all season or for however long you need! Remember why we assembled! We help those in need - sounds like you have a need to me so who can help out our brother?!?!

Hold your head up and don't work about 2CRT - it lives and will continue. Just do not shut it down. B/W wise it is not taking up that much, trust me. I help with admining another site and traffic to forums is VERY low. Its all good bro!

Peace in da fleece!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary,

I'll tell you what, if you need a car for on-roading I'll give you my new one that I got the other day. I know it may not be much or the best, but if the difference is between you racing and having a good time with us, your 2CRT members, I will let you have my on-roader complete with servo and ESC - the car is brand new in the box still, but has been built - just PM me and we can coordinate on how to get the car to you. I don't want it back either! You can keep it! All that I ask is that you race it and run it and have fun. I know if any one can race the car it would be you! So if you are interested contact me via e-mail or PM bro!

We are gonna need a radio and receiver for him too - all I have are 27MHz AM units so any one with a good 75MHz FM unit step and help a fellow 2CRT member out! 

THIS is what 2CRT is all about! Walk the walk and talk the talk! STEP UP!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

I think Gary still has his radio. If not, I have several spares. Couldn't get the Shriners letter done this week due to sickness, but will this week.


----------



## Gary

Boy howdy!  Look how my bruthas step up. 

As far as my AC, Im renting. Im not paying for the new unit, it just hasnt come in it. The heat makes me a little irritable. Thats why I dont race during the summer. I appreciate the offer on the car Paul, but I cant take it. May not need it. We got a little bit of good news today at work and it looks like the overtime will be coming back. I read your PM, but I dont see Shanes post. I guess he PMed ya. Shane, thanks bro but I allready a Mars and two Airtronics. I got radios coming out the yazoo. LOL I hope to donate one to a noob soon. In fact, I got a pretty good supply of stuff including ESC, lath etc. Just not sure I can my new car before March and the charity race. Yanno what would be cool?  If we can talk Trey in setting up some RCP track and run Mini Zs at the race also. My Z is pimp! 

I feel better today yall. I appreciate yalls support when I was down. What I need to do is to put the throttle servo in the XXXNT and run that sucker around the parking lot this weekend. Thatll get me juiced up again.

Again, thanks guys.


----------



## Bigmax

*Yes!*

THat's what I'm talking about! FEEL THE LOVE!!!!


----------



## shanegair

Gary, I didn't post here just sent a PM to Paul. I haven't been keeping up with the rc stuff, just happened to read some of this today. If anyone needs a radio, let me know...its your to have .

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## PD2

Gary,

The car is still yours and I'm sure Shane is still willing to donate the radio too. Like I said, you can and will run in the race one way or another. Heck, without you, this whole thing wouldn't even be here! Any way, I know you think you can't take it, but as far as I'm concerned that is not my car - its yours, period! Thanks for reaching out and helping out Shane - you and Froggy are invited out ANY TIME, even if its just to hang out and watch!

As for the RCP setup, I think it would be great! Good for promoting that portion of RC and racing as well as maybe get some new people that are into on-road involved in the small on-roaders. Chat with him and see what he says!

I'm glad you are back in the saddle in more ways than one bro! Just remember, its just like football - they make knock ya clean on your butt, but you pop back up EVERY time and given them attitude coming back in! BRING IT!!!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Heys guys, sorry for the delay, been under the weather. Now addresing making a flyer(s). I am all in for helping. Only request I will need is to have some input on what exactly what will be needed. I will get with PD2, and discuss some ideas for layout, and what the flyer should look like.

RH


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Cool!*

Not your sickness but your volunteering!

Suggestion, Paul start with a draft, Email to Chris, Gary, Mongo, Tol, myself and the others that have been more into this for input or HEY THATS RAD!

Then send it to you HR for the final.

Flyer, Cards?

Thank YOU!


----------



## PD2

Flyers. Cards we could do some thing very simple with a Kinkos or other print place if need be. I was thinking of two flyer's - one for the charity race and the other just announcing who we are and what we are about. Thoughts?

RH and I are gonna try to get together in person to go over the layout and what not. Any suggestions and input before the draft is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2

RH and I are meeting tomorrow morning at his house to work up the draft/preliminary flyers. We will then distribute them to Chris, Gary, Mongo, Tol, and Lyn - guys, please PM me your e-mail address so that we can get them over to you. Once you guys give us the feedback we will adjust accordingly and present for all to move forward with to distribute and post at will!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

PD, you already have both my e-mail addys. For the flyer, I think we need to include a pic of Mike's facility. It's a nice place and people need to see what kind of track they're coming to race at, should be a good draw. I'll try to call you later. Lajuan may or may not be going to San Antonio today, so I may or may not have a weekend all to myself.


----------



## PD2

LOL! I was just thinking about that! If anyone has a pic of Mike's or the track and/or facilities, shoot them out to me via e-mail - [email protected].

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Paul, I dont know what happened, but that file you sent me totally hacked my system out. LOL


----------



## PD2

Are you kidding me?!?! It was just a JPG image file. What do you mean "hacked"? Let me know if there is another way to get it to you.

Sorry bro!
PD2


----------



## PD2

*Shining Example!*

So browsing our local THRC board, one runs across this thread:

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm2.showMessage?topicID=1002.topic

While it is a thread that EVERYONE can see is the same old stuff, I want to draw particular attention to one comment made by Mr. Donnie:

"So therefore instead of the tracks owning the racing in Houston THRC owns it."

Interesting, don't you think? I wonder if Randy would like to know about this? Or how about Harl? Or any of the other track owners that Houston THRC "owns" racing at their tracks! Wow! What a bold statement for a racing club.

Folks,

Let's take note of this and make sure we all understand - this sort of attitude gets you no place and will not be shown here and through the 2Cool Racing Team. We own NOTHING except our individual cars that we want to race and show our support for our local tracks and fun bashing places!

Also, I do want to note some thing that rings true also from the statements as defined by the "council member" and "president" - THRC is a pure racing club. To differentiate, 2CRT is an all around, all about RC regardless of racing, bashing, or otherwise. If its RC, then we should be there and supporting it, no matter where or who's track it is!

By no means am I saying that THRC is a bad club - there are several great people and as I have said before, we should be at the races too, showing our 2CRT colors! But what I am saying is that throwing around weight that you don't own can get you into a lot of trouble and turn your favor.

This just further supports why were are here and what we are doing!

GIT R DUN!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

PD2 said:


> RH and I are meeting tomorrow morning at his house to work up the draft/preliminary flyers. We will then distribute them to Chris, Gary, Mongo, Tol, and Lyn - guys, please PM me your e-mail address so that we can get them over to you. Once you guys give us the feedback we will adjust accordingly and present for all to move forward with to distribute and post at will!
> 
> GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2


Just an update, for those that don't know. The 2CRT Charity race flyer rough draft is done and has been sent out to those involved in it's creation. As soon as we get mark ups and finalization we will be posting it to be printed and distributed accordingly.

Also, the 2CRT Information flyer rough draft is, for the most part, complete, except, we need a background for it. At this point we are gathering ideas and input from those involved in it's creation - stay tuned for more in the near future!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Are you kidding me?!?! It was just a JPG image file. What do you mean "hacked"? Let me know if there is another way to get it to you.
> 
> Sorry bro!
> PD2


It was weird. I downloaded to my documents. When I went to find it, I got that error message thats asks to send, or dont send to Microsoft and my puter allmost shut down. It did it over and over again. I could go into my documents with no problem but as soon as I started scrolling down towards the file, it would do it again. It took me forever to get to it so I could delete. LOL It was freeky. Its not the first time I had problems with certain files though. Irfanview files cause me problems sometimes.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> It was weird. I downloaded to my documents. When I went to find it, I got that error message thats asks to send, or dont send to Microsoft and my puter allmost shut down. It did it over and over again. I could go into my documents with no problem but as soon as I started scrolling down towards the file, it would do it again. It took me forever to get to it so I could delete. LOL It was freeky. Its not the first time I had problems with certain files though. Irfanview files cause me problems sometimes.


Do you want me to try again or do you have another way that I could get it to you? Let me know as your input is important to move this thing along.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

How about posting in that "Other Place"?


----------



## Bigmax

*Paul,*

I saw that statement too. I just took it with a grain of salt. What I get a kick out of is they actually beleave it. :rotfl:


----------



## Ronnie Norris

no offense to anyone............but as of lately if it wasnt for THRC there would be no organized racing in houston


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> no offense to anyone............but as of lately if it wasnt for THRC there would be no organized racing in houston


None taken Ronnie. And I agree, except, the green eyed monster has kind of gotten a little big for its shoes. Let's put it this way, if all the shops and track's shut down, would THRC still own racing in Houston? They fail to realize that they are not why there are tracks here in Houston. Without the tracks there is no THRC - period.

On the other hand, 2CRT is agnostic in venue. As we have talked about before - we race on tracks, parking lots, and just about any where in between. Yes, racing at the tracks is the perfect place, but it is understood that if we don't exist its not like the tracks would shutdown.

Personally, I believe that the tracks SHOULD have their own club racing times and days, independent of THRC or any club. Dependence upon others sets you up for failure and that is the last thing I or anyone wants to see happen. But the attitude of owning racing is absurd. Its like saying that all the churches in Houston own God - that is ridiculous.

Any way, like I said, I do agree and I support going out to race with THRC. But THRC races is not THE ONLY game in town. And for them to think otherwise is very bad on their part. As I said, I think if we asked some of the shops and track owners how they felt about that statement it would really place things into perspective.

Thanks for your feedback though!
PD2


----------



## madf1man

The tracks around town love THRC for the most part. They are the only ones organized enough here in town for a number of years and bring enough racers out to the shops. While it has not gone well at every turn I understand,some have left,and some have come back also so I would not put to much emphasis on what one person says. Besides that words are just that and actions say alot more that words.You guys are doing a good thing so try not to do the comparison game and mess it up


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, I gott go with Trey. Why post a THRC flame war up here? And there's some truth to what Donnie said, THRC was the only group getting any turnout for awhile. I didn't think we were here to change what anyone was doing, just to do our own thing. Speaking of which, anyone have interest in trying to set up racing one Sunday a month? My Saturdays are really hosed right now. I was thinking maybe one on-road Sunday and one off-road Sunday, just whoever wants to race show up. I'll call a couple tracks and see about using scoring equipment on a Sunday.


----------



## PD2

You know what, I will man up and apologize, cause you guys are right about one thing - we don't need a flame war. I guess it just aggrivates me to no end when any person or group gets in this mind set that they sustain racing and track life or anything for that matter. Am I saying that 2CRT is better because we can own racing or that I'm jealous about what THRC has - no. We are in the same position. NO individual, group or organization should place themselves up above the RC community as a whole. At the end of the day, no one would want to be ruled and reigned over. That's not what this is about. And in some ways, I do hold the responsibility of the comments with the "leaders" of any group at the individual level. We have talked about this before. As part of the team we have a community, group, one-on-one, and individual responsibility to lift our friends and group members up. And do it with a humble attitude - a servant attitude. Remember, its about having fun and growing the hobby.

Now, yeah, I'm wrong for posting up some thing that could start a flame war. And I'm also man enough to publicly admit it. I'd expect the same from any one in this group as well as those that come into this group.

We aren't changing what THRC is doing - they said it - they are a racing group - period. We race, but we do more than that. We reach out to those in need. We bash. We have fun any where RC fun can be had - its not just about the racing. Our actions are and will speak louder than words, if we all embrace what this is about - people.

I appreciate you guys keeping me and your fellow team members in check. I encourage to speak out and make sure that we continue to flow like this. Its what will make this team better than ever!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I saw what was said also, but also considered the source. Taint gonna worry bout it here my bruthas. 

I finally saw the flyer. I couldnt load onto my computer, but I could open it for viewing and I gotta admit. Seeing that pumped me up. I was losing interest in racing again because its gotta be more than just racing to me. I thrive on activism I guess.

Lets saddle this pony up! 

Awsome job on the flyer. I like the colors!


----------



## Freshwaterman

WOW guys talk about out of context. I hope you don't mind me here but I would like to explain story around the sentence that was posted by PD2. "So therefore instead of the tracks owning the racing in Houston THRC owns it". I said that yes. There was a post by a member who was angry that we rescheduled the 51 race during MM's (once in a while) money race. I have no problem with MM. We can't keep track of all the tracks "once in a while" club races. The point of my post was that because the tracks will not step up and start some every week racing on a day besides Saturday we may have some over laps. The guy who posted also didn't know that just a couple of months ago we rescheduled a MM race for the same reason one week later. I am by no means saying "WE THRC" is Houston racing. THRC needs the tracks as much as the tracks need THRC. As long as THRC is the only organized racing, then in a sense THRC owns it. I would honestly hope there will be more organized racing in Houston and I believe there will be. I know Randy/K&M is talking about it and Im always hoping Fastrak would also.

I hope I don't offend everyone, some are inevitable. I am very passionate about THRC and racing. I give everything I can to THRC due to the fact that it is the only racing club in Houston that has organized racing. I know I come off aggressive sometimes I'm just an excitable little monkey and I speak my mind with no sugar on top.

Again I hope it was ok to post this here I just didn't want 1 sentence to define my statement.

Thanks,
Donnie Mosher


----------



## Gary

Your allways welcome here Donnie.  Thanks for clearing the misunderstanding up. I hate to say it though bro. Sometimes, you come accross a little strong and its easy to take out of context. I think PD2, as well as I did, kinda found it like was, man I dunno how to say this PC. Mind if Im blunt?

Were starting a new team and it was sort of a blow to our ideals. Like were doomed to fail. There were some other comments, dont remember who made them, about K&M. It was on the Rita thread. 2Cool Racing Team is for the betterment of the hobby regardless of who does what. Youll never see on this forum any sort of bashing of any track or racers. Its all for one, one for all. In fact, it would be nice for THRC and 2CRT to get together and join forces and work together. We have a big Charity race coming up and it would be benificial for everyone to get on the same page. 

Together.

Whatta ya think?

Combine ideals and work together for the betterment of racing in Houston? Trust me. Itll work!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Donnie......
sup u CraZy BaS%^&......... see ya this weekend as weather permits..................

L8
ronnie"BUDLIGHT" norris
lmao


----------



## Freshwaterman

If we get just rain Im going to KM dude!

L8
donnie "COORSLIGHT" mosher


----------



## PD2

Welcome Donnie! Thanks to who ever directed Donnie over and told him about 2CRT and this thread.

As I stated, by no means was the intention to start a flame war, get any body upset, out-of-joint, or anything else for that matter, other than explain that we will not take on this sort of attitude within 2CRT. Most of the individuals making up 2CRT are from before THRC days and the early days of THRC and remember what it was about - fun, growing the hobby, and people. We would rather reach out to one, lift them up, and encourage them than to say run with the big dogs or stay on the porch. Cause, what does that benefit us or this hobby? Nothing.

At the end of the day, it has nothing to do with you personally Donnie. It has every thing to do with the "spirit" of what has been going on. And as Gary mentioned, we are not against THRC and the races THRC organizes. As we have said before - we will be there and will race those races as much as any other race in this city as well as outside this city and in other states. As for teaming together, it would be great, especially when it comes to these charity race events that we plan to have more often.

Thanks for posting up your reply. I do believe it was not just me who took the post or thread out of context but many others that had read it that took the same response. At the end of the day, we all must watch and be accountable for our words because they will set the course of you individually as well as a team you represent. I apologize for bringing it up and almost starting a flame war and vow to not have that kind of fruit appear in my life nor this team's threads again.

Now let's all have fun and grow this great hobby of ours!!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Paul. I dont know how everyone else feels so I can only speak for myself. If we have to live in a world thats so PC that we cant speak our minds, we become sheep. Thats the problem with this country now days. Everybody is too worried about saying something that someone else might not like. If we cant discuss issues like men, we might as well be sheep.

And that goes for Donnie or anyone else. G rated discussions are allways welcome here. Be considerate, but speak your mind. Hurricane Rita might just take me out this weekend. I prefer to go out a "Man". Not a "Sheep"


----------



## Ronnie Norris

same here biff...........i'm staying and having a margaRITA party. alot of fellow racers are gonna be staying here.....everyone is welcome......... Hope everyone is safe and see ya at the track when we get there

L8 ronnie Norris


----------



## PD2

It's all good guys! 

As for me and my household, we are hitting the road - road trip - and heading to Carthage.

We will definitely pray for all of those that brave it down here. Use wisdom and be sure you are 100% prepared. Not using those two things can be a major downfall for anyone - including me.

I will chat with ya'll the next time I have access!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Hey guys and gals!!

Well, as things slowly return to "normal" we are back, hard at work putting the finishing touches on the flyers. They are nearly complete and will be posted as soon as we have the final buy off and approval from the core team. So be looking for those shortly.

Also, I'd like for every one to start thinking about getting a team race together. We can run a THRC race (off road as well as mini scale), Mike's club race, K&M, Fastrak, M&M, whatever. But ultimately, we need to start showing up to some places and getting some races as a team under our belts. So start thinking about that and post up some dates and ideas!!

Sounds like, for the most part, every one made it through Rita alright. Glad to hear that the power of prayer still works! 

Now let's have some fun and grow this hobby of ours!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*That's what I'm Talking about!*

Pull the LEEEVER!!!

I'm at K&M this Saturday and it would be nice to have some signage, stickers, banner, etc.... to show my PRIDE!!!

Otherwise, I will be there in FULL BODY!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

That sounds like fun Biggy!! Just gonna have to see how things go with it being so close to this past weekends events.

I know the RC Pro Series electric race is still happening in SA.

I have the BK2 all setup and ready to pull the LEEEVER!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Looks like there is Mini Scale racing at M&M at noon too!

And Fastrak is holding the THRC make up race.

So we have K&M, Fastrak, and M&M right now for racing this Saturday.

What's happening at Mike's?

PD2


----------



## jerry23

i was thinkin of racing at mikes and K&M this weekend.


----------



## RH Customs

Well if nothing comes up it looks like this Saturday night will be my first night to race off-road elctric, only thing will anybody let me borrow a stock motor, or can we run a 19 turn class? I hope to be out there.


RH


----------



## Tol Thomas

I am looking to go racing at Mikes and K&M, I know I wanna race K&M, RH if I show up I will let you run one of my stock motors.


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> I am looking to go racing at Mikes and K&M, I know I wanna race K&M, RH if I show up I will let you run one of my stock motors.


Tol, if you go to Mike's can you help out with some things for the charity race? We need pics, contact info (who to contact and what number or e-mail to use), as well as who will take in the money. RH and I would GREATLY appreciate it!

As for racing, not 100% sure yet - K&M, M&M, Fastrak......just not sure!

Thanks for the help!!
PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Like PD2 said, if anybody has info or pics to finalize the flyer send me the info ( all and any format is welcome ). You can send it via email or IM ( aim, yahoo, or msn ),do to my job it allows for me to be on the computer all day. So please send any info.

Thanks
RH


----------



## cjtamu

Anybody talked to K&M or Mike's to see how they fared in the storm? Lots of power outages in that area, trees down, etc.


----------



## cjtamu

Talked to Mike's, they're in good shape. I tried to call Randy's. The number I have for them is 281-469-7000 and it's not working. 411 has teh same number for them. Did they change it or is it down?


----------



## cjtamu

Okay, I'm working on the letter we need to send to Shriners. Waiting on Mike's to tell me what the track rental is going to run. Not sure if I'm going to be there this weekend, may be going out of town. Anybody have a decent camera that can get some track pics for the flyer?


----------



## RH Customs

Just to let on know I'm working on flyer along with PD2.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Okay, I'm working on the letter we need to send to Shriners. Waiting on Mike's to tell me what the track rental is going to run. Not sure if I'm going to be there this weekend, may be going out of town. Anybody have a decent camera that can get some track pics for the flyer?


I may head up there and try my first on-road run up there with my car as well as snap pics and gather info needed to complete the flyer. Not 100% yet, but we will see......

Any one else going or game?

PD2


----------



## jerry23

Talked to Randy today, K&M will be open Sat. Im gonna run 'lectric sedan at Mikes, and 12th scale if enough show up, then head to K&M


----------



## Gary

Forgive me. I didnt notice untill a few minutes ago. Saw the latest news on another site. Im not into the decision, and am against it.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary, against what?


----------



## cjtamu

Leave it alone. No need to shop that aisle Biff.


----------



## Gary

Discusing it in public wouldnt be right, I agree. How I feel, will not change though. I would be less than honest if I said different.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Discusing it in public wouldnt be right, I agree. How I feel, will not change though. I would be less than honest if I said different.


Agree - :cheers:

PD2


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hope you guys are coming out tomorrow! There will be 2 races for your delight. 1 at fastrak at 11:am and 1 at K&M at 6m. The race at K&M will not be for points or aything but we will have trophies! Also dont forget we are trying to run a novice class at every race to help out the new racer and lift them up so to speak. You remember how frustrating your first few months were  I know mine were'nt nice lol. (not that I've gotten any better lol) Anyhow Hope to see you all. Also we have been running electrics, with a pretty good turn out.


----------



## PD2

I'm sure several of the guys will be out there for sure.

I'm headed to Mike's this morning - got some things to wrap up with him as well as want to try the on-roading. Ought to be interesting.

Team,

Plenty going on this weekend, so pick your venue and go out and show the 2CRT colors:

Mini Scale Racing at M&M - Starts at noon

Off-road racing at Fastrak - Starts at 11 am

On-road racing at Mike's - Starts at 11 or 11:30 am

And of course, the usual/traditional.....

Off-road racing at K&M - Starts at 6 pm

Ya'll get out there and have some fun!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

K&M Bound! :walkingsm


----------



## Gary

Weather will be cooling down some pretty soon. Ill be running my Drake.


----------



## PD2

GIT R DUN!!!!

That was fun!! I have to say, on-roading is a blast! Really liked it a lot! Tol helped a TON!! Thanks for the hook up on the motor - no where near your lap times, but at least got me out of dead last!

Guys, you gotta get out to Mike's and try it out at least once - the have a great facility, great people, and the guys running there are definite 2CRT quality! I can't wait to go back!!

Also, looks like I got things wrapped up on the flyer and race front - look for final flyers to be out soon!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Allrighty then! Lets see some pics! Lets get that flyer posted up.


----------



## RH Customs

Hey Gary,

I have all the additional info I need for the flyer, except one thing. And that is the the pic(s). I need to know how those are going 2 be set up so as soon as I can get a those from Paul, we can throw the first inaugural "LEEVER" for the 1st 2CRT event.

RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> I have all the additional info I need for the flyer, except one thing. And that is the the pic(s). I need to know how those are going 2 be set up so as soon as I can get a those from Paul, we can throw the first inaugural "LEEVER" for the 1st 2CRT event.
> 
> RH


You da Man!  Paul will probably be posting later after church. This is exciting!


----------



## PD2

We expect to have a flyer posted soon - RH is working on it as we speak to get it wrapped up. It will morph with sponsors and finalization of the fees and what not, but I figure we can electronically post them for now.

Its so close you can taste it!!

Stay tuned!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Team, we have a problem. The TOBA fundraiser schedual has been changed and it might effect the donations. Im not sure yet how it effects the BBQ plans.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Team, we have a problem. The TOBA fundraiser schedual has been changed and it might effect the donations. Im not sure yet how it effects the BBQ plans.


DOH!!!!

Well, Matt said that if we need help with food they can assist there too. Just keep us informed and lets see how things pan out.

Thanks for the early heads up Gary!
PD2


----------



## Gary

They want to reschedule the FR for April. Im worried that its so close to our gig that it may affect donations for both parties. Im gonna talk to them when the time is right and explain the situation.


----------



## PD2

Team,

I know you guys have been eagerly anticipating the posting of the 1st Annual 2Cool Racing Team charity race flier. We GREATLY appreciate your patience and assure you that we are working on it and trying to complete this with quality as well as to be informative for all racers - local and outside the Houston area. What I can tell you is that we are VERY close. Though I have several commitments this weekend I, along with other team members, are working to get this nailed up this weekend so that we have some thing to take to the masses. 

Stay tuned and plugged in as we put the final touches on this thing and kick off a great campaign!!

Thanks again for your understanding and patience!

PD2


----------



## PD2

It's done! Look for a post soon.......

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Hope you guys like it. I do (  )


RH


----------



## RH Customs

Hey guys,

This is a link to the final flyer. ( Picture is Lo Res. )


----------



## Bigmax

*Thumbs Up!*

Good Job GUYS!!! Now to distribute to area tracks and stores. Can I start now for sure?????!!!!!!!!!

Now, Chris and I talked a little at K&M this last Satuday night and realized something. WE NEED SIGNAGE!!!! A shirt, Cap, Pin, Patch, Towel, Banner , ANYTHING!!!!! We can talk it up for just so long before they say where is your colors. Let's start the discussion on this now please.

ALways something to do huh?


----------



## PD2

Yes Biggie! You can start now!

Actually, that is one of the items - we are trying to get the original file format/created logo from Todd M. so that we may have it for additional fliers, posters, stickers, etc.

I know that stickers were made cause I have one on my BK2 which I got from Todd. We just need to obtain the file so that when it goes to the printers or gets used in those sorts of things its in raw format.

Let's get these fliers out! So far it has been posted on here, Houston RC, rctech.net, Hobby Talk, and I have sent it out to my bud in Dallas for distribution there. Need to get a copy over to Matt at Mike's too.

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Ja, we definitely need shirts. I'm partial to black with a white logo on it. PD, when you get the file let me know and I'll shop around for pricing.


----------



## RH Customs

Ok guys, just wanted to tell you guys to ignore the previous flyer above. 
This is the updated version. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Ja, we definitely need shirts. I'm partial to black with a white logo on it. PD, when you get the file let me know and I'll shop around for pricing.


We got it now! Thanks Todd M!!

Let's do it - start checking on stickers, shirts, caps, whatever and let's see what we can come up with.

We also need to think of a good time to all go out and have a fun run at K&M, Mike's, Fastrak, etc, soon. Any dates, times, and places suggestions?

Let's GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Yes!*

You can find me at K&M on any given Saturday evening unless something drastic has happened.

FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## RH Customs

Here is and update on the flyer. Enjoy


----------



## RossG

I can make the stickers and banners if you need them. Somebody call or PM me if you need those items done still.


----------



## PD2

RossG said:


> I can make the stickers and banners if you need them. Somebody call or PM me if you need those items done still.


Hey RossG!

You got a PM! And thanks! We can use those for sure! Stickers and banners will be needed not just for the 2CRT race in March, but for more.

Let us know!
Thanks!
PD2


----------



## boat

PD2, Check out my reply in "Getting People into RC". I think you might be interested.


----------



## PD2

boat said:


> PD2, Check out my reply in "Getting People into RC". I think you might be interested.


Interested! Heck, I'm all over it with the rest of the guys!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

Bump it up! Been a while since we have seen this near the top. 

PD2


----------



## Gary

Up!


----------

